# Meine Erfahrunge mit Aquatuning



## leon676 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich denke, dass ich jetzt, wo ich bei euch auch die ersten Support Erfahrungen gemacht habe, durchaus mal eine kleine Bewertung darlassen kann. Vorneweg gesagt hab ich viel Lob, aber nicht nur!

Fangen wir aber mal am Anfang bei meiner Bestellung vor gut 3 Monaten an. Euer Online Shop ist sehr schön und übersichtlich aufgebaut, hierfür gibts definitiv ein Lob. Auch die Auswahl ist im großen und ganzen sehr gut, es ist nur Schade, dass ihr keine EK Teile verkauft, da die mMn mit Abstand die schönsten Blöcke bauen^^ (warum eigentlich nicht/ geht da vlt. mal was?)
Jo, hab dann auf jeden Fall die gewünschten Teile bestellt, Zahlung klappte super und der Versand war auch wirklich ok. Die Ware kamm gut verpackt an und die Dauer war auch in Ordnung, wenn auch nicht so schnell wie z.B. bei Amazon. 
Nun kommen wir zu meinen Support Erfahrungen. Hier bin ich ehrlich gesagt geteilter Meinung, da der Support zwar qualitativ wirklich gut ist, aber dafür leider in den Arbeitszeiten nicht so gut und auch Allgemein relativ langsam. Ich musste z.B auf meine erste Antwort 2 "Support-tage" warten und dann auch immer nur eine Antwort pro Tag. Positiv aufgefallen ist mir bei der Geschwindigkeit dafür aber die Reklamation, diese muss direkt bei Ankunft des Artikels erfolgt sein und es gab auch keinerlei Probleme, was ich auch schon anders erlebt habe. 
Abschließend kann man zum Support sagen, dass er vlt. Etwas langsam ist, inwieweit das an eurem Umzug liegt weiß ich nicht, aber dafür super hilfreich👍🏼 Vor allem der telefonische Support ist positiv durch die Höflichkeit der Supporterin aufgeffalen! 
Also ein dickes Lob an das Team! 

Ps: gibts gar keinen Weihnachtsrabatt diese Jahr?://😂


----------



## Combi (8. Dezember 2016)

ek war mal drin,ist aber raus...


----------



## SpatteL (8. Dezember 2016)

EK und Aquatuning haben sich mal gestritten, seit dem ist EK raus aus dem Shop.
Rabatt läuft aktuell bei Hardwareluxx, bis zum 10.12.


----------



## leon676 (8. Dezember 2016)

Aso das mit dem Streit wusste ich nicht, das erklärt das fehlen dieser Artikel natürlich.
Und wegen dem Rabatt sag ich schonmal Danke, dann kann nachher wohl endlich bestellt werden^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Dezember 2016)

Moin Leon676,

danke für das Feedback. Den Support muss ich hier ein wenig in Schutz nehmen, aufgrund des anhaltenden Umzuges ist dieser stark unterbesetzt, da wir alle aus dem Büro beim Umzug des Lagers mithelfen, damit wir schnellstmöglich wieder zum normalen Alltag zurückkehren können. Der Umzug läuft schon seit einigen Wochen und ist aktuell in der "heißen Phase". Wir hoffen ab nächste Woche wieder vollständig den normalen Betrieb aufnehmen zu können, dann ist der Support auch wieder vernünftig besetzt 

EK wirst du definitiv nie wieder in einem unserer Shop finden.


----------



## leon676 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ja beim Support hatte ich schon die selbe Vermutung und das ist dann natürlich auch verständlich. Der Service in etwas schneller, wie er bei euch als normal verstanden wird ist dann aber echt top
Das EK nicht mehr in den Shop kommt ist vlt ein wenig traurig, aber anscheinend ja sehr gut begründet^^


----------

